# Pancakes



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone got any jazzy ideas for toppings for pancakes,I have been really lazy this year and bought the betty crocker shake and mix  that you just add water to.Ive got nutella,damson jam oh and lemon juice for mine.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 19, 2012)

I shall be having slightly cooked blueberries and creme fresh/greek yoghurt or good old lemon juice and a slight dusting of splenda.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> I shall be having slightly cooked blueberries and creme fresh/greek yoghurt or good old lemon juice and a slight dusting of splenda.



OOoOo sounds yum will you roll yours up or put that stuff just over the top?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going traditional all the way, a sultana's, sprinkle of sugar with a squirt of fresh lemon on mine...

And after looking at the ingredients in a pre-mixed pancake, I do my normal scratch mixture..

The one my daughter brought home, had thing like Glucose syrup in it, Lactose syrup amongst other ingredients..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't like batter so no pancakes for me


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I don't like batter so no pancakes for me



Oh Sue thats messed up my invite for you to visit me had battered tampura for starters then batthered fish and chips for tea with battered mars bar for pud


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Oh Sue thats messed up my invite for you to visit me had battered tampura for starters then batthered fish and chips for tea with battered mars bar for pud



phew as not like chips that much either and hate mars bars


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> OOoOo sounds yum will you roll yours up or put that stuff just over the top?


You will have to guess


----------



## Medusa (Feb 19, 2012)

i'll do my own mix if i am back at a reasonable time, i just use canderal and lemon juice not fussed for anything else


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 19, 2012)

Is pancake mix an 'ok' food also what type of jam is ok??? Getting all excited now...


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Is pancake mix an 'ok' food also what type of jam is ok??? Getting all excited now...



even if its not its only once a year


----------



## Medusa (Feb 19, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Is pancake mix an 'ok' food also what type of jam is ok??? Getting all excited now...



the mix i make is just eggs and flour and milk so there are carbs in the egg but i don't add sugar to my mix so in itself it aint too bad... spread the jam thin and it wont be too big a problem i don't think


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Medusa said:


> the mix i make is just eggs and flour and milk so there are carbs in the egg but i don't add sugar to my mix so in itself it aint too bad... spread the jam thin and it wont be too big a problem i don't think



Flour and milk have carbs though!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 19, 2012)

yep don't know why i wrote egg i meant "carbs in that".... oops its been a long day.... i normally take my normal amount of tea time insulin when i have pancakes and it seems to work ok for me to swap a few sarnies for a few pancakes...... everyone is different tho


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Medusa said:


> yep don't know why i wrote egg i meant "carbs in that".... oops its been a long day.... i normally take my normal amount of tea time insulin when i have pancakes and it seems to work ok for me to swap a few sarnies for a few pancakes...... everyone is different tho



Hehe! Just thought I'd better clarify for anyone reading  I don't think I've had pancakes since I was diagnosed. We always used to have treacle on them when I was a kid, not sure that would be a good idea now!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 19, 2012)

glad you did as it didnt make sense and i am on that note off to bed..... i used to prefer them with syrup ......


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Medusa said:


> glad you did as it didnt make sense and i am on that note off to bed..... i used to prefer them with syrup ......



Sleep well!


----------



## David H (Feb 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Just thought I'd better clarify for anyone reading  I don't think I've had pancakes since I was diagnosed. We always used to have treacle on them when I was a kid, not sure that would be a good idea now!



How about Low Carb Pancakes made with ground almonds ??

*http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/breakfast1/r/lowcarbpancakes.htm*

*Topped with:*

Some brown rice syrup
or
Apple sauce and greek yoghurt
or
Nutella and sliced bananas
or
Marmalade and crumbled flake


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mmm I make pancakes quite a lot as my kids love them - either drop scones (scotch pancakes) or the big proper crepe type. 

I adore them too but used to always have syrup/maple syrup    Lemon and sweetener would still be ok though I think.

Not having them tonight anyway I don't think as wont have much time - will maybe do them at the weekend instead. Think it's the first pancake day I haven't bothered!


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Mmm I make pancakes quite a lot as my kids love them - either drop scones (scotch pancakes) or the big proper crepe type.
> 
> I adore them too but used to always have syrup/maple syrup    Lemon and sweetener would still be ok though I think.
> 
> Not having them tonight anyway I don't think as wont have much time - will maybe do them at the weekend instead. Think it's the first pancake day I haven't bothered!



that betty crocker mix only takes 90 secs to put together hehe, thats why i bought it though il not get in till 5.45 n dnt really wanna spend time mixing egg water etc etc


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> that betty crocker mix only takes 90 secs to put together hehe, thats why i bought it though il not get in till 5.45 n dnt really wanna spend time mixing egg water etc etc




I have looked at those things in the supermarket before and wondered who buys them 

Pancake batter is reallllllllllly easy to make, Delia to the rescue - take 2 minutes! I have good electric scales though which make it faster.

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/...akes/basic-pancakes-with-sugar-and-lemon.html



Oh now I might just have to make a few!   OH is trying to be good though and is low carbing, don't want to tempt him, heehee!


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> I have looked at those things in the supermarket before and wondered who buys them
> 
> Pancake batter is reallllllllllly easy to make, Delia to the rescue - take 2 minutes! I have good electric scales though which make it faster.
> 
> ...


Oh go on Laura make some haha, not that im being a bad influence or anything


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 21, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> I have looked at those things in the supermarket before and wondered who buys them
> 
> Pancake batter is reallllllllllly easy to make, Delia to the rescue - take 2 minutes! I have good electric scales though which make it faster.
> 
> ...



You might wonder who buys them.  There are loads of people who have no cooking skills whatsoever.  It is something that usually comes from your mother or school teaching you but not everybody has that skill passed down to them.
A simple thing like washing lettuce had me is stitches when a young girl I know put the lettuce, straight from the garden, into a bowl of water and squirted fairy liquid over it.  She had never been shown and that is what she thought it meant.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> You might wonder who buys them.  There are loads of people who have no cooking skills whatsoever.  It is something that usually comes from your mother or school teaching you but not everybody has that skill passed down to them.


 Im doing it cause of time issue it will be the first time in 8 years ive not done my own,I have good cooking skills just after 6 hours and getting home in rush hour im going down the easy route.


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 21, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> I have looked at those things in the supermarket before and wondered who buys them
> 
> Pancake batter is reallllllllllly easy to make, Delia to the rescue - take 2 minutes! I have good electric scales though which make it faster.
> 
> ...





Steff said:


> Im doing it cause of time issue it will be the first time in 8 years ive not done my own,I have good cooking skills just after 6 hours and getting home in rush hour im going down the easy route.



Dear Steff,
That was not aimed at you my dear, you have already explained.  I would think working in food preparation all day is a valid excuse in itself.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> You might wonder who buys them.  There are loads of people who have no cooking skills whatsoever.  It is something that usually comes from your mother or school teaching you but not everybody has that skill passed down to them.
> A simple thing like washing lettuce had me is stitches when a young girl I know put the lettuce, straight from the garden, into a bowl of water and squirted fairy liquid over it.  She had never been shown and that is what she thought it meant.



When I was a student a friend of mine put an unopened can of baked beans in the oven to cook them! 

Must admit, I learned a lot of my cooking skills with my girlfriend in my early 20s. We didn't have much money but she had some excellent recipes she had learned from her Mum and which I still make today (sadly, not with said gf!)

My Mum was a decent cook, but I never really learned anything from her in my teens.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 21, 2012)

I know someone who made beans on toast, by putting cold beans on untoasted bread and sticking it under the grill!

I had a couple of disasters with school cookery.. 
1 - The swiss roll which mum said tasted like leather!
2 - the apple and blackberry pie which got tipped up in my bag!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 21, 2012)

We have betty crocker, busy mum dont have time to buy things and mess about cooking every night and as you can only do one at a time to feed us all takes ages.

We are having everything lol

I love forest fruits and golden syrup. 2 of your 5 a day cant argue with that..

My exucse for the syrup is pancakes make me low. so woop for syrup. xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 21, 2012)

Me and the wife made some last night.............

We just couldn't wait till today. We just stood at the cooker and ate them straight out the pan pretty much, chocolate spread and some syrup.......

Looking forward to more tonight, I have starved myself at lunch today to knock down the daily calorie count...........


----------



## FM001 (Feb 21, 2012)

My children like them with bacon & cheese in them.


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 21, 2012)

Yummy with leeks in white or cheese sauce ... or mushrooms and camembert/brie mmm


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 21, 2012)

Have eaten mine and they were delicious.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2012)

mine were a total diasaster, had a sqaure regtangle and  an unedible one so not impressed


----------



## Emzi (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody know roughly how many carbs in a medium pancake? Trying to be good and haven't got my dafne cp book replaced yet so just wondering if anyone roughly knew??


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2012)

Emzi said:


> Anybody know roughly how many carbs in a medium pancake? Trying to be good and haven't got my dafne cp book replaced yet so just wondering if anyone roughly knew??



I'd guess round about 15g carbs per pancake, plus whatever you put on them


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 21, 2012)

Emzi said:


> Anybody know roughly how many carbs in a medium pancake? Trying to be good and haven't got my dafne cp book replaced yet so just wondering if anyone roughly knew??



If home made add up the carbs then divide by how ever many the amount is split between.
So if the total carbs are 50 and two are sharing then it's 25 carbs each


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 21, 2012)

Did'nt get any pancakes

But had a nice cream doughnut instead 

John.


----------



## SimplesL (Feb 22, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Did'nt get any pancakes
> 
> But had a nice cream doughnut instead
> 
> John.



I had 2 yummy pancakes made by my mum last night. I only put lemon juice & splenda on tho' so hopefully not too bad. 

Only once a year; but cream cake today at work due to colleagues birthday probably didn't help but I did hit the gym on my way home!


----------



## imtrying (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a pancake last night (bit late I know!!) and had Canderel, raspberries and clotted cream ice-cream...Yumm-my!


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 24, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I had a pancake last night (bit late I know!!) and had Canderel, raspberries and clotted cream ice-cream...Yumm-my!




Thats being greedy, I would have cut back on the raspberries 

John.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 24, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thats being greedy, I would have cut back on the raspberries
> 
> John.



yeh - don't want to overload the carbs!!


----------



## imtrying (Feb 24, 2012)

haha! I didn't have much of any filling...you make it sound like it was full to bursting! lol about 6 raspberries and 2 spoons of ice-cream, I'll have you know!! 

haha

next time, I'll cut out the Canderel!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 24, 2012)

we had them in the end with a little sweetener and some lemon juice.... very yummy.... i always try to make my own stuff being on a budget as a single mum.... son not yet at school and i am a student too so spare time doesn't exist ! I do think tho from living on my own and when my boy was only on milk as a baby that it is really hard to cook for one.... it always seems so pointless....


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 24, 2012)

Millie enjoyed a pancake with a smidge of golden syrup, I guestimated well with the carbs, she was a lovely 5.1 before bed - very happy mum and daughter


----------

